

Bug in HN or my browser acted funny? - kanche

Just now for a few minutes I saw dupes.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pasteboard.co&#x2F;2xaUjWkK.png<p>I am using Chrome 44 in Windows 7
======
dang
That was me making a mistake. Still not sure what I did.

~~~
kanche
Ahh! :) Thanks for making it more awesome, cheers!

------
kanche
Ohh I noticed points are different.

